# Manchesterites help!



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Am coming to the land o' Mancs on Tuesday to see a-ha with a mate. 


Does anyone know the relative geography of Manchester Victoria station and Piccadilly to the MEN arena????


Also when do events end there? I have a train I could catch from Vics at 22.19 that would get me back to my local station. There are plenty of others going to Leeds that run later tho'.


Do I stand a fair chance of getting the 22.19 one, or should I give up and get a later one?


I have a babysitter I need to warn..


----------



## chio (Dec 3, 2005)

Victoria station is next door to the MEN arena. Piccadilly is a 15-20 minute walk through the city centre.


----------



## AnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

Victoria stations right next to the MEN..Piccadillys a metro ride away.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice one! Trains to Manc Vic literally thunder past my house two an hour. I might be sorted!


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 3, 2005)

Chances are your gig won't be finished anytime before your 22:19 train. Most gigs I've been to at the MEN have ended closer to 11:00.

If you've got some time to kill at the station before your train you can always buy a poster/t-shirt from one of the folks outside, or there's a pub and a McDonalds (desperate times - not cos they're a multinational just cos the food is shite) in the station. Or if you don't want to rush off back to dirty Leeds you've got the Printworks within spitting distance of Victoria.

Dunno whether there are Leeds to Manchester Picadilly trains but I know there are regular Leeds to Manchester Victoria as I often get one as it stops at my shite hometown Rochdale. I'd imagine this would be a lot easier for you.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2005)

A-ha?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> A-ha?




Yes! And?????!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes! And?????!


 ahem 


nothing


----------



## Bomber (Dec 4, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> ahem
> 
> 
> nothing



{snigger!}


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 4, 2005)

Cheeky bloody sods it's going to be class!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 4, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes! And?????!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 4, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes! And?????!


----------

